# 2002-2003 Starting Lineup



## amay130789 (Jul 30, 2002)

Point Guard: Jay Williams
Shooting Guard: Jalen Rose
Small Forward: Rashard Lewis
Power Forward: Tyson Chandler
Center: Eddy Curry



What yall think, or what do you think it should be?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

uhhhhh do we have Lewis?


----------



## amay130789 (Jul 30, 2002)

if we could get him would it be good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *amay130789 *
> if we could get him would it be good


Question? Why put him in the lineup if we dont have him?


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Starting Line Up

Jordan
Paxson
Pippen
Grant 
Cartwright

Oh sorry, wrong decade.

Gut feeling starting line up

Crawford
Rose
Robinson
Chandler
Curry

Should be starting line up

Williams
Rose
Harpring (Krause needs to get the thumb out and sign this guy)
Chandler
Curry


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Here is a better starting line up:

pduh
pduh01
pduh02
pduh03
pduh04

Thats our starting line this year we going to win a championship with this line up!  :laugh:

Ok serious here is mine:

Curry
Chandler
Rose
JC
JWill


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Prediction for the lineup BC will start the season with:

J. Crawdaddy
T. Hassellhawk
J. Rosenbag
T.Chandalier
E.Currypowder

The reason for this is that BC will be told (by Krause) to maintain JC's confidence and thus if he and JW are anywhere close JC will start. 

Hassel will start because he is by far the best swingman defender on the team. 

ERob, Fizer, and Williams will get from 24-30 minutes a night, filling out the eight man rotation.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The lineup I would LIKE to see.

Jay Williams
Trenton Hassell
Jalen Rose
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry


Coming off the bench (allowing no trades)

Jamal Crawford comes in for Jay Williams
Eddie Robinson comes in for Jalen Rose or Trenton Hassell
Marcus Fizer comes in for Tyson Chandler
Roger Mason Jr. comes in for Trenton Hassell or Eddie Robinson
Lonny Baxter comes in for Fizer or Curry (Baxter and Fizer/Chandler on the floor simultaneously)
Dalibor Bagaric (Fizer Bags or Chandler Bags to give both the younguns a break)

Important: at no time can we have Baxter and Bags on the floor at the same time. At any given moment in the game, Chandler, Curry, or Fizer MUST be on the floor.



More likely, the lineup will look like:

Jamal Crawford
Eddie Robinson
Jalen Rose
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry

with Jay Williams, Fizer, and Hassell the first off the bench.


The moral of the story: Trenton Hassell SHOULD be our starting SG... he's the best overall talent at that position right now. But Cartwright and the organization have to continue putting their faith into Eddie Robinson... they gave him the contract and he was the only real prize during that summer they could land, so they need to make him worth it. To the organization, trading Eddie Robinson would be a last resort.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TripleDouble *
> Prediction for the lineup BC will start the season with:
> 
> J. Crawdaddy
> ...


I have to agree that this will be our opening-night starting line-up. It was the line-up we finished the season went, and that line-up won four of six games. The only roster change from last season is the drafting of Jay, and why should a rookie start ahead of a guy who was pretty successful as a starter last season?

I think we'll go in to training camp and the pre-season with the same starting line-up, and someone will have to either suck real bad or play very, very well for the line-up to change before opening night.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Krause, Reinsdorf, BC are all high on Robinson, still. They wanted him as the starting SG of the future for a while.

I think in their minds, if he pans out, then we can turn him from a waste of money in a slightly overpaid contract into a real steal for what we pay him. He needs to step up and be a big-time player, to kind of be the right hand guy to Jalen as far as experience and talent.

Jay, Chandler, Curry, Craw have different roles, but Robinson and Fizer have to start acting like veterans who can really play.

So I think Robinson, as much as I don't like it, is going to get the start.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, I can see ERob starting over Hassell... Krause needs to build ERob's trade value as best he can, and Hassell can't get too mad if ERob starts ahead of him.

But I'm inclined to believe that Jay and JC is our back-court of the future, and what Krause is looking for is a young SF who plays a lot of D to replace Rose in a few years... I still say that ERob is only cap-filler in a future trade, just like Mercer was. A decent player while he's here, but eventually just cap-filler.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hahahaha...that was funny!*



> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> Question? Why put him in the lineup if we dont have him?


whats more important, I do not believe there is a chance of a snowball in haites of us obtaining him....lol..there fore this should be our lineup to start out and bench players:

PG - Jamal Crawford/JayWilliams/Mason
SG - Jay Williams/Trent Hassell
SF - Jalen Rose/EROB(provided his toezy woezy is ok!)
PF - Tyson Chandler/Marcus Fizer/Baxter
C - Eddie Curry/anyone but Bags!

Now that scott williams is taken....and keon is all but in orlando, who else should the Bulls target as a free agent backup to eddie at center???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PG Rose
SG Hassel
C Curry
SF ERob (or FA or trade)
PF Chandler

They may play a 3 guard offense at times like the old 3peat team did (Pippen, Jordan, Harper), to bring in Crawford or JWil with the SF going out. This is when they'll play zone for sure  Fizer and Baxter see regular time off the bench.

That's a 9-man rotation.

We BADLY need a backup center! If Curry gets in foul trouble, we're going to hurt all game long.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IF CURRY does keep getting in foul trouble...*



> Originally posted by *DaBullz *
> PG Rose
> SG Hassel
> C Curry
> ...


IF no free agent big man is obtained, I think that is when you will see chandler slide over to the 5 and fizer and Baxter take over at the 4...of course with Bags coming in at center until he throws a "shoulder" into a little guard coming around the baseline and gets ejected!! LOL:laugh:


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't believe this team has 5 guys who are head and shoulders better than the rest. For that reason, I could see BC not sticking with a set starting lineup from night to night. Considering just the players we have now, I think Rose and Curry are the only two guys who will consistently start night in and night out. Williams, Crawford, Chandler, Robinson, Hassell, and possibly Fizer could all get starts depending on matchups and who's playing well.

This might change as guys fall into roles and the team starts to jell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Kneepad *
> I don't believe this team has 5 guys who are head and shoulders better than the rest. For that reason, I could see BC not sticking with a set starting lineup from night to night. Considering just the players we have now, I think Rose and Curry are the only two guys who will consistently start night in and night out. Williams, Crawford, Chandler, Robinson, Hassell, and possibly Fizer could all get starts depending on matchups and who's playing well.
> 
> This might change as guys fall into roles and the team starts to jell.


I agree kneepad. I dont think we do either. BC could very well do that.


----------



## TJ (Jul 23, 2002)

I like amay130789' stariting 5. If only the jerry's
will spend the loot on Lewis. Krause could be trying
to be stealth about his interest in case he does not
get Lewis. 

The BULLS in the PLAYOFFS in2003???!!??

Incredible but possible if we get Lewis and a veteren
big man ( Popeye Jones anyone ).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*My Scenario*

Beginning of season--
PG - J Crawford
SG - Hassell
SF - Rose
PF - Chandler
C - Curry

About 10 games in --
PG - Jay Will
SG - J Crawford
SF - Rose
PF - Chandler
C - Curry

Mid-Season--
PG - Jay Will
SG - E Rob
SF - Rose
PF - Chandler
C - Curry

If in a playoff run near the end of the season (or keep mid-season lineu--
PG - Jay Will
SG - Hassell
SF - Rose
PF - Chandler
C - Curry

2nd Unit for playoff run--
PG - J Crawford
SG - E Rob
SF - Hoiberg
PF - Fizer
C - Help!


----------

